# 'ElectronicLandia' El sueño de muchos de nosotros existe!



## blanko001 (Ene 17, 2014)

Hola a todos, entre el año 2006 y 2007, empapándome de lo que es la cultura japonesa (en internet por supuesto), estudiando un poco del idioma, costumbres… etc. Descubrí por casualidad un lugar soñado por muchos de nosotros, una “ciudad de comercio electrónico” mejor conocida como Electric town para los extranjeros o akihabara denki gai para los japoneses. El lugar queda en Chiyoda muy cerca del centro de Tokyo. En fin… revisando los archivos de la computadora encontré algunas fotos de ello, las busqué en la web y las comparto. 
A ver si encontramos algún reemplazo aquí…

Disculpe Tanaka san, tiene pulsadores de diferentes colores?






Aquí hay algún microfono o camara de seguridad.





Buenas??? hay potenciómetros? y portapilas? 





Fusibles??? se le tienen!





Ohayou! Narita san, encargueme de paso un LM555 que no se consigue 





Aunque sea los parlantes...





Socio tiene las rejillas para los ventiladores?





Amigo te estoy viendo 





Por fin podré terminar ese amplificador, a ver si aquí estan los capacitores que necesito 





Si es que se quieren algunos cerámicops también...





Huy menos mal recordé que debo llevar una lampara LED para el baño.





Lo mejor es que es autoservicio, ya no será culpa del vendedor que tengo una resistencia de 47Ω en vez de una de 470Ω









En fin... hay miles imágenes para compartir, ésto solo es para los que desconocían la existencia de ese maravilloso lugar... he leído que todo es muy económico... japonés a precio chino jeje. Algún día... algún día

Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 17, 2014)

Que bueno que no vivo alli... me gastaria todo mi sueldo (y mas...) en componentes electronicos...


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 17, 2014)

Shenzen!!!, distrito de Hua Qian Bei!!!
Excelentes las historias que cuentan de ahí, precios, conseguir lo inimaginable en el acto (nada de esperar semanas a que un proveedor te traiga las cosas), poder hablar con el tipo que fabrica un conector y decirle "si, yo precisaría que esta parte del conector sea así", y el tipo lo haga...
Porque no es solo un mercado, ahí también están las fábricas de componentes, de pcb, ensambladoras de pcb, equipos de producción e instrumentación...

Paraíso electrónico sin duda. Ya me propuse por lo menos ir 1 vez (cuando ni idea), a ver y aprender lo que pueda.





http://dangerousprototypes.com/2013/10/18/downloadable-shenzhen-map-for-makers/


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 17, 2014)

Que bién Ardogan otro lugar... anotado jejeje
Y bueno si una imagen vale mas que mil palabras, yo creo que un video vale mas que mil imagenes. Y no se me ocurrió pero entonces yo también les comparto un par de videos de un mini tour.:babear::babear::babear:











Nooo... no miro mas.. se me hace agua la boca, lo que dice Chico3001 es cierto, además tendría que llevar desayuno, almuerzo y cena para recorrer cada tienda.


Chico3001 dijo:


> Que bueno que no vivo alli... me gastaria todo mi sueldo (y mas...) en componentes electronicos...


----------



## boximil1 (Ene 25, 2014)

eso es un arma de doble filo, en ese país se fabrica tanto de electrónica que es por eso que existen esas casas.
Pero bajo esas condiciones la electrónica como la conocemos queda relegada a un hobby cada vez con menos sentido.
En un lugar donde podes comprar un reloj por un par de dolares, o hay una inmensa variedad de timers o aparatos de control  también por pocos dolares .
se vuelve un dilema.
fabricar algo, por mas gusto que se tenga para luego ver que ya habia un producto que hacia lo mismo y con mejores prestaciones, termina uno dejando de lado ese gusto.

yo preferiría muchísimo menos productos, que la magia existiese como hace 50 años, cuando el que estudiaba era distinguido, cuando había muy pocas cosas y si podía valer a pena hacer algo.
prefiero 1 solo modelo de led y de teclas, pocos cis .
y que el conocimiento si valga así da gusto desarrollar algo .


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 14, 2014)

Algo como esto estaría bárbaro para conocer Shenzen, un workshop para establecer contactos con gente de allá, hacer las primeras compras, shipping, importación, exportación, retrabajo QFN/BGA...

Estaría bueno hacer eso llevando un par de proyectos con el diseño listo y ver como sería hacerlo made in China.

http://dangerousprototypes.com/2014/02/06/shenzhen-workshop-april-3-5-2014/
http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/Shenzhen_workshop_April_3-5,_2014

Pero el pasaje sale un h... y medio 
Ojalá a alguien le sirva.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 19, 2014)

SOy la mujer de *SSTC* el acaba de desmayarse... esta tirado al costado de la computadora babeando con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja... que paso?°?°?°!!!


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 19, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> SOy la mujer de *SSTC* el acaba de desmayarse... esta tirado al costado de la computadora babeando con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja... que paso?°?°?°!!!



Hola Sra. Llévalo urgente al akihabara más cercano


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 19, 2014)

ya volvi a la vida mas tarde que es cuando tengo mas señal voy a entrar a ver como es ese paraíso me voy a poner una toalla de babero 

mirava que te llevas un platito y te cargas de los componentes que necesitas para el KIT 



y tiene todo... podes armar todos los proyectos que hay en internet sin tener que andar sacando calculo promedio no adaptando cosas   desastroso...

simplemente no puedo creer que no viva a una cuadras de ese lugar y si como dijo Chico 3001 me gasto el sueldo ahi


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2014)

es el paraíso en la tierra,un sueño echo realidad


----------



## faacuunndoo (Feb 24, 2014)

Justo iba a comentar lo de ShenZhen Huan Qi Bei, pero me ganaron de mano!


----------

